# I need advise. (I want to use an old chicken coop)



## max strate (Apr 17, 2015)

I have a rather unique situation. I am wanting to use a 6 by 12 outbuilding for my tortoises. Wanting to have a fenced in enclosure around it. My question is the building used to be used to raise chickens in. So the floor is covered with dirt and chicken poop and everything else that goes along with having chickens. Are there any special precautions I should take to get this ready for my tortoises. I have sulcatas by the way. my plan is to get all of the floors cleaned and then bleach everything down real heavy. Then let it air out for a couple days


----------



## tortdad (Apr 17, 2015)

I think you're on the right track

@Tom


----------



## wellington (Apr 17, 2015)

That sounds great. The bleach will kill anything that might linger on that could be a hazard to your torts. Just be she to air out as you stated.


----------



## max strate (Apr 17, 2015)

ok thanks guys. Just trying to head off any possible problems that I may not be thinking of.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 17, 2015)

The shed I have my leopard tortoises in used to be a night house for free range chickens. I was lucky in that it has cement floors. After the chickens were gone and I decided I wanted that area for my leopard tortoises, I swept out the shed, hosed it out and pressure washed it. I made some interior renovations - added rigid foam insulation and plywood, put thick rubber mats on the floor. By the time I was ready for the tortoises, you wouldn't have known chickens ever lived in there.


----------



## max strate (Apr 17, 2015)

my plan is to insulate as well. I thought about putting sheet metal across the bottom to prevent them from tearing it up as much never thought about pressure washing it out that's a great idea


----------



## amanda22 (Apr 19, 2015)

When my baby cherryhead redfoot gets bigger I'll probably put him/her In an old chicken coop we have. I'll probably have to cut a sun roof though.


----------



## lovilian (Jul 2, 2019)

I know this is an old thread so I apologize for resurfacing it. I'm thinking on getting a Russian Tortoise and would also like to use an old chicken coop. It's basically a shed that's been converted to have a 10x10 run. No chickens have been in there for about 2 years now. I'm going to do the same - clean and pressure wash. My question is with the outside run. Should I do anything with that as it's been exposed to the elements for about 2 years now. Should I do anything with that area to get it ready?

Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Jul 2, 2019)

lovilian said:


> I know this is an old thread so I apologize for resurfacing it. I'm thinking on getting a Russian Tortoise and would also like to use an old chicken coop. It's basically a shed that's been converted to have a 10x10 run. No chickens have been in there for about 2 years now. I'm going to do the same - clean and pressure wash. My question is with the outside run. Should I do anything with that as it's been exposed to the elements for about 2 years now. Should I do anything with that area to get it ready?


After two years, the area should be cleaned and "sanitized" by Mother Nature. Just be sure to have a visual barrier around the bottom of the outside fenced area, and cap the corners to prevent escape. Russians are amazing climbers and very determined.


----------



## lovilian (Jul 2, 2019)

Thanks! I figured it would be ok but I wanted to reach out to experienced people to help.


----------

